# Classic Coffee



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Having just picked up a Classic Coffee yesterday for a tenner form a man wearing nothing but a pair of pants and I need some advise.

1. Can I back flush?

2. No water from the group head but water does come from the steam wand. The machine is currently having a descale so this may dislodge something, if not do they use the same solenoid as a regular classic?

3. Finally, are these machine any good? My plan was to gift it to my brother, he currently has a crappy £40 pod machine so it's got to be better than that?!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I think from memory the classic coffee had a group head valve- under the shower screen and dispersion plate. You should be able to unscrew it and clean it out.

I don't think back flushing works with these guys, as the pressure doesn't vent anywhere, but honestly have no experience


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

Think I disagree with timmy. I've got a Classic Coffee and as far as I'm aware it is a special edition Classic, mine coming with shiny Chrome all over rather than the usual brushed steel. All the internal parts seem to be the same as a Classic and are interchangeable when I had to get spares. I back flush mine and it vents into the water reservoir.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

Annoyingly Gaggia decided at some point to make 2 machines, in almost identical cases with almost identical names...

The "Gaggia Coffee"

and the "Gaggia Classic Coffee"

To answer if you can backflush or not, do you have a pipe coming from the left of the grouphead into the drip tray (the decompression pipe)? If the answer is yes you have a 3 way solenoid and can backflush.

Again if the answer is yes they're a good machine, not great but we're talking (guessing) sub £100 here you wont get better for your money.

In my eyes far superior to a pod machine but some people are happy enough with pod machines and that's their choice!


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

There is a solenoid but the over flow is through a nipple, gor want of a better word, which is situated above the water tank. When I am running the pump I can see the water returning to the tank via the nipple.


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

Mine has the left sided pipe.

Is it any different from a standard Classic apart from the chrome finish?


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

maths15 said:


> There is a solenoid but the over flow is through a nipple, gor want of a better word, which is situated above the water tank. When I am running the pump I can see the water returning to the tank via the nipple.


That is your OPV return into the tank, that happens before the water goes into the boiler, it it were to happen after touching the puck you'd get an awfully dirty water tank very quickly!

So unfortunately looks although you have a "Gaggia Coffee" not a "Gaggia Classic Coffee" with no 3 way solenoid



Dr Steve said:


> Mine has the left sided pipe.
> 
> Is it any different from a standard Classic apart from the chrome finish?


Assuming you've got a "Gaggia Classic Coffee" no difference at all just the case. I've got a "Gaggia Classic Coffee" as well however mine is in the Gold finish not chromed. I suppose probably worth a little more to the right person if they want a particular machine finish...


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

Not mine but just the same. Do the Coffees all come with the red and blue badge?


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Here are some pictures.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

In picture one - top left, the pressure overflow pipe is missing. The compression nut is there. Am sure you can buy a replacement pipe somewhere.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

maths15 said:


> Here are some pictures.


Looks the same as mine. Is your tank pushed all the way back? The water when back flushing should land on the waste water tray not the tank, though you are missing the pipe.


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

I noticed this when I took the pictures.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

Ahh further to my earlier question.... I should've asked if you had any missing parts! As @The Systemic Kid said the nut coming out of the top of the machine will spurt out water when you back flush, you're missing the decompression pipe. Yes it's a Classic you can do all the maintenance you want!

Just double checking what are you descaling/planning on descaling with as well as back flushing what's your procedure?


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

I've had some Pully in over night. Water comes from the wand but nothing yet through the group head. I am about to take the solenoid out to check for blockages.

The shower screen and desperation plate have been in Cafuza soak over night too.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

maths15 said:


> I've had some Pully in over night. Water comes from the wand but nothing yet through the group head. I am about to take the solenoid out to check for blockages.
> 
> The shower screen and desperation plate have been in Cafuza soak over night too.


Puly descaler I'm assuming? Overnight is a bit long to leave it inside the machine working, I personally only leave it half an hour. Sounds like you've got the right idea, I'd give the solenoid a good soak whilst it's out anyway even if you can't see any visible blockages, better to be thorough!

The description you're giving does sound like the solenoid, can you hear the solenoid operate as you press the brew button up and down? My solenoid has stuck in the past and was free-d by repeatedly rocking the brew button, not good for the pump though so I don't advise it!


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Bingo! Water form the group head! Still far too dirty to risk a coffee and cholera.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

maths15 said:


> Bingo! Water form the group head! Still far too dirty to risk a coffee and cholera.


Didn't realise cholera came from the antics of barely panted men and their coffee machines...


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

maths15 said:


> Bingo! Water form the group head! Still far too dirty to risk a coffee and cholera.


Thanks for getting back letting us know it's working, far too often you're left wondering if it ever got fixed!

I personally would run a bit of descaler through now since it's been clogged up for so long beyond the solenoid and run lots of clean fresh water through.

Then most importantly, sit back and enjoy a nice coffee on your working machine!


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

I've run out of Puly, only had one sachet left before I started the clean. A bit slack as I always like to have a few to hand. I've ordered some more. The amount of crud which came out in the water from the group head was quite off putting. Back flushed a few times and still more mush nd finally cleared. I'll run some more Puly thorough. All I need are two feet, the pipe thing into the drip tray and a portifilter. I'll change the head gasket for good measure and should be ready to go. Quite chuffed as at a tenner it's a brilliant bargain.


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

So and update. Descaled and backflused, OPV mod done and nice coffee. Just left with cosmetics to sort. Any idea how to remove the bits of rust?

Picture below


----------

